# LRM sucks



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

1 SHOW IN THE MIDWEST WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why should we protest there is only one show anyway. seriously though it is fucked up and i agree


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

True, one show, It does suck, are yall talkin about Saginaw, bc that show was off the chain...... Our club won club pride and 4 other trophies!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 25 2004, 10:07 PM
> *why should we protest there is only one show anyway. seriously though it is fucked up and i agree
> [snapback]2448615[/snapback]​*


WHY GET RED OF SHOW AND NOT RELOCATE THEM we {the midwest} do as many shoWS AS THE WEST COAST you no what fuckim i'm done with there fucked up ass 30 years and they ssteal dont no how to handle this shit they need to go back to the basics get redd of all the wheel adds and dum shit


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no we are talking about the lrm tour only having 1 show in the midwest (in indy) this year. yes saginaw is good but not what we are talking about fuck it just more time to do what we are suppose to do and thats cruise


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Fa sho, Hey Jimmy, we got footage of ur Truck and the Imp @ L4L, its goin on the next DVD if u want a copy of that, its gonna be out in Jan/Dec, Im going tomarrow to do more editing and ull be in it for sure


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

no problem and of course i would


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Koo, well ill keep ya posted, and Ill have tha Lethal Lowz Vol 1 to u shortly here, once i get the chance to go to the D


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck LRM :thumbsdown:

Lethal Lowz & High Rollaz Jump-Off :thumbsup:

too bad you gotta wait until 2006 :tears:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

no shit


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

no shit uffin:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

I would protest also, its bullshit, i wouldn't want them around at all either


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

we always got the Majestics/Individuals picnic in chicago, thats always one of the best in the midwest


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

If all your looking to do is Qualify for Vegaas then I think there only needs be one show out here!
I do agree: Fuck LRM.........cuz they've slept on the Midwest, and East Coast for years. but on the other hand I believe we are too spread out in the Midwest, and thats why they don't get that big of a turn-out. Its not the car entries that make them money, its the general public. A combination of low turn-out and lack of public interest, makes for loosing money!  
Its all business by the way, in case ya'll forgot


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 26 2004, 12:05 AM
> *1 SHOW IN THE MIDWEST WHAT THE FUCK
> [snapback]2448609[/snapback]​*



Same thing I was thinking, just didn't want to be the first to say it...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't know about the legalities they went through last time, but I think they should come back to Louisville.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

No shit..Instead of finding a new venue to hold the shows they just cancel it..It doesnt make any since..They dont need to have just in Chicago they can have in Milwaukee,KC,STL,or MI..Its sorta a slap into the face for the midwest.. :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Nov 26 2004, 10:31 AM
> *No shit..Instead of finding a new venue to hold the shows they just cancel it..It doesnt make any since..They dont need to have just in Chicago they can have in Milwaukee,KC,STL,or MI..Its sorta a slap into the face for the midwest.. :angry:
> [snapback]2449869[/snapback]​*


Milwaukee, STL, Detroit, even Cleveland woulda been nice spots to have it, but LRM don't give a shit about us


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

And were doing just as much as the west coast!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

F_CK THAT I"M PROTESTING THE MIDWEST LRM SHOW BY NOT GOING!!! 

BLACK SUNDAY HERE I COME!!! LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Yeah its fucked up that LRM is basically saying fuck the east coast but welcome to big business. If you want to do something about it send letters and shit to the editor and quit buying the mag. If you hit them in the wallet then they may listen. I have been thinking about renewing my LRM subscription but with this slap in the face I dont think I am going to give them my money. I know one person who cares but if ever East Coast ryder does the same thing then maybe we can get their attention... just my 2 pennies....


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 26 2004, 07:49 AM
> *we always got the Majestics/Individuals picnic in chicago, thats always one of the best in the midwest
> [snapback]2449556[/snapback]​*


 _Right on BigLinc_  

There's been talk about a boycott before but nothing ever pan's out..............
It's something I should mention to the CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL to see what they feel and think about all this drama with show's and shit being canceled

http://www.chicagolowridercouncil.com


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 26 2004, 08:49 AM
> *we always got the Majestics/Individuals picnic in chicago, thats always one of the best in the midwest
> [snapback]2449556[/snapback]​*


Im planning on going to that next year....looks like a good picnic


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 26 2004, 09:45 AM
> *And were doing just as much as the west coast!
> [snapback]2449982[/snapback]​*




UMMMM at Fontana there were 700 entries. How many were at the last NC show ir Chicago.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 03:29 PM
> *UMMMM at Fontana there were 700 entries. How many were at the last NC show ir Chicago.
> [snapback]2450293[/snapback]​*




Ummm, I left the NC and wanted to vomit. I mean, after being there for an hour, I was like WTF, I had a feeling they were never coming back here, and it sucks because I had just started to build a "show" car.


Ohh well, I guess thats why they make trailers and duallys. I would have to say out of all the cars at the NC show, only 10 should have even been showing at a show made for LOWRIDERS.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

No OKC show this year? :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 26 2004, 12:45 PM
> *And were doing just as much as the west coast!
> [snapback]2449982[/snapback]​*



Uh, I wouldn't go THAT far brother, but we still deserve a Chicago show...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

You guys are funny talking about boycotting LRM, BUT LRM BOYCOTTED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 26 2004, 01:16 PM
> *Yeah its fucked up that LRM is basically saying fuck the east coast but welcome to big business. If you want to do something about it send letters and shit to the editor and quit buying the mag. If you hit them in the wallet then they may listen. I have been thinking about renewing my LRM subscription but with this slap in the face I dont think I am going to give them my money. I know one person who cares but if ever East Coast ryder does the same thing then maybe we can get their attention... just my 2 pennies....
> [snapback]2450118[/snapback]​*


I say the east coast needs to put our money behind someone from the east coast that's willing to rival the wack coast as far as a show tour and magazine that'll do for everyone rather than Cali and Texas like the other shows do all the time


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 03:27 PM
> *I say the east coast needs to put our money behind someone from the east coast that's willing to rival the wack coast as far as a show tour and magazine that'll do for everyone rather than Cali and Texas like the other shows do all the time
> [snapback]2450486[/snapback]​*


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 03:27 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2450487[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

our biggest problem is our shows are to close together


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 04:41 PM
> *our biggest problem is our shows are to close together
> [snapback]2450526[/snapback]​*



Ohhh boo hoo, your ass better take me somewhere besides Hooters when I come out for the Fontana show. 


not that hooters is bad, but I want some of that good food you talk about.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

O NO!!!!!! LRM is only coming to the midwest for 1 show :ugh: :uh: I guess Ill just have to hit one of the other 13 million other shows in the mid west :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 26 2004, 01:47 PM
> *O NO!!!!!! LRM is only coming to the midwest for 1 show :ugh:  :uh:  I guess Ill just have to hit one of the other 13 million other shows in the mid west :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2450537[/snapback]​*


All you guys are crying and you have 13 million shows...............


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Im not crying homie I never have taken any of my lowriders to lrm....and to be honest I never even been to a lrm show..... :dunno: so I guess I don't feel that deprived


----------



## SinCity702 (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 01:27 PM
> *I say the east coast needs to put our money behind someone from the east coast that's willing to rival the wack coast as far as a show tour and magazine that'll do for everyone rather than Cali and Texas like the other shows do all the time
> [snapback]2450486[/snapback]​*



wack coast???? :twak: :twak: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 04:27 PM
> *I say the east coast needs to put our money behind someone from the east coast that's willing to rival the wack coast as far as a show tour and magazine that'll do for everyone rather than Cali and Texas like the other shows do all the time
> [snapback]2450486[/snapback]​*




your not even into lowriders, all you ever talk about are bags and trucks.



if people want to go to a show bad enough they will just have to travel, or quit crying.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

midwest should be "like texas and get fat white walls".....then you can get 3 shows :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2004, 02:16 PM
> *midwest should be "like texas and get fat white walls".....then you can get 3 shows  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2450621[/snapback]​*



fat whitewalls are better than raised white letters LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 04:12 PM
> *your not even into lowriders, all you ever talk about are bags and trucks.
> if people want to go to a show bad enough they will just have to travel, or quit crying.
> [snapback]2450601[/snapback]​*


I got the right to fair representation at the shows. I went to a few of the shows as a spectator, and I enjoy them, just like you. Just cuz' I talk about trucks and bags doesn't mean I don't respect or like lowriders


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

LETS FACE IT, there are many high quality lowriders here in the midwest, but obviously the southwest has MANY MANY MANY more, and they have MANY MANY MANY more people interested in going to a lowrider type show ,two things important to a successfull (profitable, among other reasons) car show. Thats why they have so many shows year round. Chicago LRM is the best show for lowriders in the area, but that show can barely compare to even an average Cali high school fundraiser show. Ive been to a few Texas and Cali shows, and the cars, people, and complete atmosphere is just so much different from up here. You think we have quality cars here in the Midwest? Of course we do, but at last years Chicago LRM show, how many can you say really were high show quality? Maybe half, a bit more or less depending on how you look at it. Lowriders popularity here in the midwest is like a fad to many people who have been "down" over the years, but there is a main group of us who are true to lowriding, and will stay true to lowriding for life. I was blindsided by LRM not putting out a Chicago date, so yeah i'm a bit upset. But we can't go comparing the midwest and east coast to the southwest. I personally havent seen anything official from Lowrider or GoLo about not having a Chicago show, so i'm still hoping there is a reason behind all this.

And usmc-devildog, chill out a bit man. No offense, but you talk a lot for not having a high quality vehicle (lowrider or otherwise) to back it, for whatever reason. You seem to be blending lowriders with other custom cars. Lowriders are a unique breed, and you should step back a bit before dissing the "wack" coast ,because your just making yourself look bad.

I'm not trying offend anyone, so no one take what I said personal. If LRM/GoLo sees it fit to not have a Chicago show, so be it. We'll keep ourselves busy in the meantime until they do come back ,if we give them another chance, which I doubt.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 05:21 PM
> *I got the right to fair representation at the shows. I went to a few of the shows as a spectator, and I enjoy them, just like you. Just cuz' I talk about trucks and bags doesn't mean I don't respect or like lowriders
> [snapback]2450633[/snapback]​*




well, why would you diss the west coast and call it the "wack" coast, we all know lowriding was born and bred in LA, always has been, always will be.

dont diss them guys for living the lifestyle to the fullest, sure LRM would rather have a show where the best cars are, the more entries, the more money they make, its a business, if you were running a business you would "cut out" or cancel whatever it is that makes you lose money.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 26 2004, 06:14 PM
> *LETS FACE IT, there are many high quality lowriders here in the midwest, but obviously the southwest has MANY MANY MANY more, and they have MANY MANY MANY more people interested in going to a lowrider type show ,two things important to a successfull (profitable, among other reasons) car show. Thats why they have so many shows year round. Chicago LRM is the best show for lowriders in the area, but that show can barely compare to even an average Cali high school fundraiser show. Ive been to a few Texas and Cali shows, and the cars, people, and complete atmosphere is just so much different from up here. You think we have quality cars here in the Midwest? Of course we do, but at last years Chicago LRM show, how many can you say really were high show quality? Maybe half, a bit more or less depending on how you look at it. Lowriders popularity here in the midwest is like a fad to many people who have been "down" over the years, but there is a main group of us who are true to lowriding, and will stay true to lowriding for life.  I was blindsided by LRM not putting out a Chicago date, so yeah i'm a bit upset. But we can't go comparing the midwest and east coast to the southwest. I personally havent seen anything official from Lowrider or GoLo about not having a Chicago show, so i'm still hoping there is a reason behind all this.
> 
> And usmc-devildog, chill out a bit man. No offense, but you talk a lot for not having a high quality vehicle (lowrider or otherwise) to back it, for whatever reason. You seem to be blending lowriders with other custom cars. Lowriders are a unique breed, and you should step back a bit before dissing the "wack" coast ,because your just making yourself look bad.
> ...





YOU ARE RIGHT ON POINT HOMIE. IF ANYONE HATES ON YOU FOR THAT POST, THEN FUCK EM.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(USMC_DevilDawgS10 @ Nov 26 2004, 05:21 PM)
I got the right to fair representation at the shows. I went to a few of the shows as a spectator, and I enjoy them, just like you. Just cuz' I talk about trucks and bags doesn't mean I don't respect or like lowriders 









> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 04:19 PM
> *well, why would you diss the west coast and call it the "wack" coast, we all know lowriding was born and bred in LA, always has been, always will be.
> 
> dont diss them guys for living the lifestyle to the fullest, sure LRM would rather have a show where the best cars are, the more entries, the more money they make, its a business, if you were running a business you would "cut out" or cancel whatever it is that makes you lose money.
> [snapback]2450757[/snapback]​*




exactly ......thats why they have no shows ..like you said about the nc show ''j'' not enough cars or people ...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Bottom line GO LO is a business and if these venues were not making and or losing money why keep having them its like shooting a dead horse


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 04:23 PM
> *Bottom line GO LO is a business and if these venues were not making and or losing money why keep having them its like shooting a dead horse
> [snapback]2450767[/snapback]​*


yeah tell them ...


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 04:23 PM
> *Bottom line GO LO is a business and if these venues were not making and or losing money why keep having them its like shooting a dead horse
> [snapback]2450767[/snapback]​*


you are tru there, but everyone knows that a show in Louisville would make money and there are plenty of quality cars in that area, as shown in the last few issues of LRM with alot of the features being cars from the midwest. I just dont understand why LRM would want to take 2 shows out of the east/midwest and not replace with at least one show in Louisville.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

man indy is the only good show out here anyway, so i don't get why all the bitching . and it is not lrm it is go-lo who is in charge of the tour. and brent man come on we do have quality rides out here yeah we are not doing it as big as the west coast but we are doing a lil some thing.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 01:01 PM
> *You guys are funny talking about boycotting LRM, BUT LRM BOYCOTTED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2450376[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 26 2004, 04:36 PM
> *man indy is the only good show out here anyway, so i don't get why all the bitching . and it is not lrm it is go-lo who is in charge of the tour. and brent man come on we do have quality rides out here yeah we are not doing it as big as the west coast but we are doing a lil some thing.
> [snapback]2450961[/snapback]​*



I agree theres a few nice cars out there but thats besides the point.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 26 2004, 04:51 PM
> *:roflmao:
> [snapback]2450990[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP BITCH!! IS YOUR "CAR" GOING TO READY FOR THE 1ST THIS YEAR??????


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 05:19 PM
> *well, why would you diss the west coast and call it the "wack" coast, we all know lowriding was born and bred in LA, always has been, always will be.
> 
> dont diss them guys for living the lifestyle to the fullest, sure LRM would rather have a show where the best cars are, the more entries, the more money they make, its a business, if you were running a business you would "cut out" or cancel whatever it is that makes you lose money.
> [snapback]2450757[/snapback]​*


Lifestyle vs. Fair Representation

which one will give you the staying power? Give us more shows, more of a chance to prove how the midwest rolls. Of course, LRM doesn't, that's why when the other tours come we rep hard at those instead of GoLo.

point is simple ~ give the people more than 1 show and that's motivation enough to put top of the line SEMA - quality rides together


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Nov 26 2004, 05:28 PM
> *SHUT UP BITCH!! IS YOUR "CAR" GOING TO READY FOR THE 1ST THIS YEAR??????
> [snapback]2451004[/snapback]​*


Is yours gonna be ready for the 1st?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 06:31 PM
> *Lifestyle vs. Fair Representation
> 
> which one will give you the staying power? Give us more shows, more of a chance to prove how the midwest rolls. Of course, LRM doesn't, that's why when the other tours come we rep hard at those instead of GoLo.
> ...


bro they should not have to give you shit to give you the desire.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 26 2004, 07:33 PM
> *bro they should not have to give you shit to give you the desire.
> [snapback]2451014[/snapback]​*


ok, maybe no give, but GAWD DAYUM, 1 show here vs. a million in the west??? I know Cali is bigger and all, but with all the riders in the midwest and northeast, all we get is 1 show?

If you lived all the way in Maine, would it be reasonable for you to travel all the way to Cali for a show on a tight budget?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 06:39 PM
> *ok, maybe no give, but GAWD DAYUM, 1 show here vs. a million in the west??? I know Cali is bigger and all, but with all the riders in the midwest and northeast, all we get is 1 show?
> 
> If you lived all the way in Maine, would it be reasonable for you to travel all the way to Cali for a show on a tight budget?
> [snapback]2451028[/snapback]​*


hey man if you want it you do what it takes. i know i do i worked my ass off to get my car to LV for the LRM show and mostly i just wanted to hit the strip.i mean i understand what you are saying but look at it this way they have been doing lowriders since like the late 40's or so and they have guys in theirs 40-70's still doing it you know what is the oldest guy around you the oldest i know is like 40 but alot of them don't build quility shit even the young ones . not trying to hate but would you take your ride to a show where there is like 4 true quality rides and like 100 bullshit ones . i mean if they had the turn out they have in cali then they would come . 










(YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME)


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

So there's no Indy show? Damn I had plans for Charlotte, Indy, and Chicago and had housing for Indy already paid for... If I'd had know that I'd have got my money back.... F*ck LRM...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 26 2004, 07:46 PM
> *hey man if you want it you do what it takes. i know i do i worked my ass off to get my car to LV for the LRM show and mostly i just wanted to hit the strip.i mean i understand what you are saying but look at it this way they have been doing lowriders since like the late 40's or so and they have guys in theirs 40-70's still doing it you know what is the oldest guy around you the oldest i know is like 40 but alot of them don't build quility shit even the young ones . not trying to hate but would you take your ride to a show where there is like 4 true quality rides and like 100 bullshit ones . i mean if they had the turn out they have in cali then they would come .
> (YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME)
> [snapback]2451053[/snapback]​*


I see what you're saying, and the midwest does build lowriders, quality ones at that. *HOWEVER*, what gets built is determined by who comes. Since GoLo stopped showing us love, both NOPI and Truckin'Nationals moved into the spot LRM held, and with that, now people are building trucks and sports cars, which is why you're seeing a lotta import and truck clubs pop up around here. You still got your diehard OG lowrider fans that'll argue with you, but check the stats of major shows over the last 5 years. GoLo stopped coming, Truckin came and gets a turnout every year.

I dunno if you noticed the last Chicago GoLo show, but it was packed. I dunno how the Cali shows are since I never been out to them shows, but the Chicago and Indy shows got good turnouts, so why strip us of a show?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 06:52 PM
> *So there's no Indy show?  Damn I had plans for Charlotte, Indy, and Chicago and had housing for Indy already paid for...  If I'd had know that I'd have got my money back....  F*ck LRM...
> [snapback]2451072[/snapback]​*


man indy is still on man .


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 07:52 PM
> *So there's no Indy show?  Damn I had plans for Charlotte, Indy, and Chicago and had housing for Indy already paid for...  If I'd had know that I'd have got my money back....  F*ck LRM...
> [snapback]2451072[/snapback]​*


there's still an Indy show, Chicago doesn't have one


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 05:52 PM
> *So there's no Indy show?  Damn I had plans for Charlotte, Indy, and Chicago and had housing for Indy already paid for...  If I'd had know that I'd have got my money back....  F*ck LRM...
> [snapback]2451072[/snapback]​*


Whaa whaa whaa :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 27 2004, 04:56 AM
> *man indy is still on man .
> [snapback]2451091[/snapback]​*


Good cause that would suck to waste the money... THankx.. But still no Charlotte or Chicago?? No sir.. We gotta start out own thing in those cities or whatever to make up for it I guess... Man this is depressing..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 08:02 PM
> *Good cause that would suck to waste the money...  THankx..  But still no Charlotte or Chicago??  No sir..  We gotta start out own thing in those cities or whatever to make up for it I guess...  Man this is depressing..
> [snapback]2451105[/snapback]​*


right thinking, but let's see who'll hold it. So far only a few shows are gonna replace them


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

ITS LIKE THIS, THE SHOWS WERE CANCELED FOR A REASON.


LETS PUT IT THIS WAY, I WAS IN SAN ANTONIO AND LIV4LACS HAD TO PARK HIS CAR OUTSIDE BECAUSE THE INSIDE OF THE STADIUM WAS FULL AND THE FIRE MARSHAL WOULDNT LET ANY MORE CARS INSIDE, BUT THAT WAS AN INDOOR ONLY SHOW.


SO BASICALLY ITS LIKE THE SAYING GOES, "YOU CANT HAVE TOO MUCH BUSINESS"

THERE WERE NICE CARS BEING TURNED AWAY BECAUSE THE SHOW WAS FULL.



IF THE SHOWS THAT WERE CANCELLED WERE THAT GOOD, THEY WOULDNT CANCEL THEM.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

very true, but i do believe they should have tried another venue in another state though instead of eliminating them


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

But ya'll miss the point that all of this was started to have fun with... So us lowrider could show off our cars, have fun and no have th cops harass us while we're doing it... BUt now it's about buisness and money.. That's primarily why we're like "fuck LRM" Not because they are cancelling the show but because of the reason behind them cancelling a show...

That's like if your city was to start an annual car show to get local kids off the streets and do something positive yet 10 years later they cancel it because it wasn't making them rich enough to continue to be happy with it...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 09:20 PM
> *But ya'll miss the point that all of this was started to have fun with...  So us lowrider could show off our cars, have fun and no have th cops harass us while we're doing it...  BUt now it's about buisness and money..  That's primarily why we're like "fuck LRM"  Not because they are cancelling the show but because of the reason behind them cancelling a show...
> 
> That's like if your city was to start an annual car show to get local kids off the streets and do something positive yet 10 years later they cancel it because it wasn't making them rich enough to continue to be happy with it...
> [snapback]2451136[/snapback]​*



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

So they whould waste money to make people happy, man, one day when you have to work for a living, you will realise its not that easy.

Anyone who runs a business can agree, it there is a part of that business that is causing you to LOSE money, you are going to get rid of it bottom line.



QUIT CRYING, OUR NC SHOW WAS CANCELLED ALSO, BUT I AGREE TO WHY IT WAS CANCELLED.

I mean, I guess I will have to show my car at Indy now, fuck it, thats why they make duallys and trailers.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

what year? jp :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 26 2004, 09:25 PM
> *what year? jp :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451146[/snapback]​*



well, I guess 2006 now, I could have it done by mid summer and maybe had it in time for charlotte, but thats gone now so....... you know, but I am not in a big hurry, plus I have a pretty busy show schedule next year at work, so I will be on the road alot, driving a rig to car shows, and flying to some LRM shows also.


But next year for sure.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 05:23 AM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> So they whould waste money to make people happy, man, one day when you have to work for a living, you will realise its not that easy.
> ...



I understand Where you're coming from and before you jump to comclusions I HAVE been supporting myself as far as food and the phone bill... Yeah Water and lights are free for now but I know the feeling so don't try and get the "You're a kid" thing started cause I ain't havin it... 

But that's the point... It shouldn't be buisness.. I thought it was about a bunch of lowriders coming together, pitching together a spot to chill at and showing. Not making a profit off of cars.. Hell at how much they charge to get people in and to enter the show you'd think they'd be able to pay for a staidum or whatever for two or three days. But anywayz I understand the situtation bit it just isn't how it was meant to be.. Just like Lowriding wasn't meant to be a "You must have a 2 door impala, caddy or g body to be cool" thing.. It was supposed to be where you fix whatcha got up a certian style and be proud of whatcha got. 

Point is things stray from what they are orginally supposed to be meant for... That's it... BUt whatever, can't change it now.. Do whatcha do and live with it.. Just that cancelling those shows will take away from Midwest Coverage and will dim the light for some people around here.. The new upcoming lowriders who look at that show as their only referance for real lowriders might go and do imports because there is no more lowrider shows or lowriders period around..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 09:23 PM
> *: it there is a part of that business that is causing you to LOSE money, you are going to get rid of it bottom line.
> [snapback]2451142[/snapback]​*


not true in all cases, but I'm drunk and I like to fuck with you. :biggrin: Come on man, take my offer on them damn valves.  :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 26 2004, 09:32 PM
> *not true in all cases, but I'm drunk and I like to fuck with you.  :biggrin: Come on man, take my offer on them damn valves.    :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451163[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 09:32 PM
> *I understand Where you're coming from and before you jump to comclusions I HAVE been supporting myself as far as food and the phone bill...  Yeah Water and lights are free for now but I know the feeling so don't try and get the "You're a kid" thing started cause I ain't havin it...
> 
> But that's the point...  It shouldn't be buisness..  I thought it was about a bunch of lowriders coming together, pitching together a spot to chill at and showing.  Not making a profit off of cars..  Hell at how much they charge to get people in and to enter the show you'd think they'd be able to pay for a staidum or whatever for two or three days.  But anywayz I understand the situtation bit it just isn't how it was meant to be..  Just like Lowriding wasn't meant to be a "You must have a 2 door impala, caddy or g body to be cool" thing..  It was supposed to be where you fix whatcha got up a certian style and be proud of whatcha got.
> ...




I am sure if you paid all the staff, rented the location, put fuel in the big rig, etc etc etc, they would have a show anywhere you want them to. 

Until then, take an economics class before you start your next reply.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 09:33 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2451165[/snapback]​*


damnit I'm right so therefore take my offer. :angry: :angry: :angry: I spent way too much $$$$ today damnit and I still need those damn valves you greedy bastard. :angry: :biggrin: 

What you going to do with them? Stick a chicken breast on them and use them as a skew to cook on? :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 07:29 PM
> *well, I guess 2006 now, I could have it done by mid summer and maybe had it in time for charlotte, but thats gone now so....... you know, but I am not in a big hurry, plus I have a pretty busy show schedule next year at work, so I will be on the road alot, driving a rig to car shows, and flying to some LRM shows also.
> But next year for sure.
> [snapback]2451155[/snapback]​*


good luck you know im there if any help is needed


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 26 2004, 09:37 PM
> *good luck you know im there if any help is needed
> [snapback]2451176[/snapback]​*



glad to know that. thanks.

now pick my color, because thats the only damn hold up, yes, I am worse than a woman when it comes to that shit, I cant pick a base color to save my life.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 26 2004, 06:37 PM
> *good luck you know im there if any help is needed
> [snapback]2451176[/snapback]​*



Yeah if you want ass patterns JIMBOS the man


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

would know from being behind you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Money is the driving force of everything in this world. Look at anything and money is somehow involved in it one way or another. Love perhaps not, but many can/will argue on that one as well.  

I'm surprised charlotte was kept after the 2002 show. :uh:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 06:32 PM
> *I understand Where you're coming from and before you jump to comclusions I HAVE been supporting myself as far as food and the phone bill...  Yeah Water and lights are free for now but I know the feeling so don't try and get the "You're a kid" thing started cause I ain't havin it...
> [snapback]2451162[/snapback]​*


You're 14 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 26 2004, 09:43 PM
> *You're 14 :uh:
> [snapback]2451191[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 26 2004, 08:43 PM
> *You're 14 :uh:
> [snapback]2451191[/snapback]​*


I remember when everyone used to make fun of you for your age...be nice youngin


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 26 2004, 06:51 PM
> *I remember when everyone used to make fun of you for your age...be nice youngin
> [snapback]2451208[/snapback]​*


Okay grandma :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 05:35 AM
> *I am sure if you paid all the staff, rented the location, put fuel in the big rig, etc etc etc, they would have a show anywhere you want them to.
> 
> Until then, take an economics class before you start your next reply.
> [snapback]2451173[/snapback]​*



Well it might come close I do understand that but still... You know what I was saying... I'm done wit it.. It's over... We'll be doing the thang at Carl Casper, Southern Showdown, LRM Indy, and the Chicago Picnic..

BTW Bring the 67 to Southern Showdown so we car see what "The Best" looks like.. Oughta be clean by the pics...


and SD FATBOY... I'm 15 and have forgotten more than you know... Shut up kid..


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Ok buck wheat, go change your diapers before you stink this topic up anymore :uh:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 27 2004, 05:56 AM
> *Ok buck wheat, go change your diapers before you stink this topic up anymore :uh:
> [snapback]2451219[/snapback]​*


Kids..

:uh:


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 26 2004, 08:52 PM
> *Okay grandma :cheesy:
> [snapback]2451211[/snapback]​*


damn straight, respect your elders :biggrin:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Kids..
> 
> :uh:
> [snapback]2451220[/snapback]​*


:uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

I agree it sucks the shows were cancelled, but its for a reason.


I highly doubt all the GO/LO and LRM staff sat in a conference and said "hey, lets cancel these shows just to piss people off"


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacDeville96_@Nov 26 2004, 06:57 PM
> *damn straight, respect your elders  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451221[/snapback]​*


:worship: :wave: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SDStunna_@Nov 26 2004, 10:00 PM
> *:worship: :wave: :worship:
> [snapback]2451237[/snapback]​*



damn, you have almost hit 60,000 posts stunna. but you dont post that much anymore.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 07:03 PM
> *damn, you have almost hit 60,000 posts stunna.  but you dont post that much anymore.
> [snapback]2451247[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: Someone beat me to it already :biggrin: Havent been coming on here lately


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 26 2004, 06:39 PM
> *ok, maybe no give, but GAWD DAYUM, 1 show here vs. a million in the west??? I know Cali is bigger and all, but with all the riders in the midwest and northeast, all we get is 1 show?
> 
> If you lived all the way in Maine, would it be reasonable for you to travel all the way to Cali for a show on a tight budget?
> [snapback]2451028[/snapback]​*



Ok, but you are dissing the west coast for having more rides, more interested ppl, and more attendance. What sort of business would you have if you catered to the few ppl that were interested in your product in one area versus thousands and thousands in another?? Let me break it down really elementary for you...if a show costs $100,000.00 to throw in Cali AND some where on the east coast and the return for the Cali show is 200% and the only 3% for the other show, the choice is not hard to make for even the dumbest businessman! :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 26 2004, 06:46 PM
> *hey man if you want it you do what it takes. i know i do i worked my ass off to get my car to LV for the LRM show and mostly i just wanted to hit the strip.i mean i understand what you are saying but look at it this way they have been doing lowriders since like the late 40's or so and they have guys in theirs 40-70's still doing it you know what is the oldest guy around you the oldest i know is like 40 but alot of them don't build quility shit even the young ones . not trying to hate but would you take your ride to a show where there is like 4 true quality rides and like 100 bullshit ones . i mean if they had the turn out they have in cali then they would come .
> (YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME)
> [snapback]2451053[/snapback]​*



Hey dammit, I resemble that remark!! :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 26 2004, 09:23 PM
> *Hey dammit, I resemble that remark!! :0
> [snapback]2451511[/snapback]​*


yeah you do !!! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Nov 26 2004, 07:20 PM
> *But ya'll miss the point that all of this was started to have fun with...  So us lowrider could show off our cars, have fun and no have th cops harass us while we're doing it...  BUt now it's about buisness and money..  That's primarily why we're like "fuck LRM"  Not because they are cancelling the show but because of the reason behind them cancelling a show...
> 
> That's like if your city was to start an annual car show to get local kids off the streets and do something positive yet 10 years later they cancel it because it wasn't making them rich enough to continue to be happy with it...
> [snapback]2451136[/snapback]​*



Do you really think that they are in business to make sure that you have fun?? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 26 2004, 11:21 PM
> *Ok, but you are dissing the west coast for having more rides, more interested ppl, and more attendance.  What sort of business would you have if you catered to the few ppl that were interested in your product in one area versus thousands and thousands in another??  Let me break it down really elementary for you...if a show costs $100,000.00 to throw in Cali AND some where on the east coast and the return for the Cali show is 200% and the only 3% for the other show, the choice is  not hard to make for even the dumbest businessman! :0
> [snapback]2451505[/snapback]​*




AMEN, HOMIE, AMEN.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Nov 26 2004, 09:26 PM
> *yeah you do !!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2451524[/snapback]​*



Focker!! :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 26 2004, 09:32 PM
> *Focker!! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2451542[/snapback]​*


takes one to know one hahahahaha. how are you and also happy belated thanksgiving.


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 09:03 PM
> *damn, you have almost hit 60,000 posts stunna.  but you dont post that much anymore.
> [snapback]2451247[/snapback]​*


I know, maybe stunna got a life..hehe j/k

:wave:


----------



## smalltownVA (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 26 2004, 10:23 PM
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> So they whould waste money to make people happy, man, one day when you have to work for a living, you will realise its not that easy.
> ...


I fully agree with this statement. I have been going to the Charlotte show since they started having it in 2001. It was enjoyable the first year and had a decent turn out but has slowly been going down hill ever since. This year was absolutely horrible. I would say there was about 10 quality cars there (that may be a little high) and the turn out from the public was abissmal. I fully understand why Go-Lo would not want to come back. There are a few hardcore riders around the area and they are few and far between. The interest just isn't there. As others have stated there isn't any point in coming back if you aren't going to make any money or in some cases, lose money.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

who cares why they cancelled the shows. they cancelled the show in my own city but i ain't mad, when i left it this year i knew they weren't coming back. they're not making money. if you believe they should be doing it for our enterntainment, your living in a fantasy world. i don't know about you guys, but i'm not spending hundreds of thousands of dollars per show just to entertain somebody (especially when those same ones are the ones that come on here bitching about LRM) i better make something out of it. its about money, plain and simple, if you think it should be about entertaining a group of people or doing it becuase it was fun back in the day, your living in a fantasy world, sorry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Nov 27 2004, 04:01 PM
> *who cares why they cancelled the shows.  they cancelled the show in my own city but i ain't mad, when i left it this year i knew they weren't coming back.  they're not making money.  if you believe they should be doing it for our enterntainment, your living in a fantasy world.  i don't know about you guys, but i'm not spending hundreds of thousands of dollars per show just to entertain somebody (especially when those same ones are the ones that come on here bitching about LRM) i better make something out of it. its about money, plain and simple, if you think it should be about entertaining a group of people or doing it becuase it was fun back in the day, your living in a fantasy world, sorry.
> [snapback]2452795[/snapback]​*



my house is in your avatar you stalker.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

im protesting...been to one golo show and that was charlotte and that was enough to make me never want to go to another...


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Nov 27 2004, 07:18 PM
> *im protesting...been to one golo show and that was charlotte and that was enough to make me never want to go to another...
> [snapback]2453165[/snapback]​*




go to a show where people have nice cars.


I will say this, I have been a vender at a few shows in the west, and I have enjoyed it. like I have said time and time again on this website, all the fools crying have no clue what really goes on.


organizing the shows is not an easy task...............................ahh fuck it, there are to many ignorant people on this site to try and explain it anymore.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

you know they dont even wanna leave socal for anything. I'm thinking about switching subscriptions.

www.dropjawmagazine.com

www.streetcustoms.com

www.blvdmagazine.com

www.locompany.com

www.orliesworld.com

Plenty of others to choose from.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 27 2004, 10:27 PM
> *you know they dont even wanna leave socal for anything. I'm thinking about switching subscriptions.
> 
> www.dropjawmagazine.com
> ...



Ummm

dropjaw is a fucking joke

streetcustoms has the worst printing in the world now, same owner as tailgate and highbeams, which are good for nothing except if you run out of toilet paper

blvd has gone out of business

orlies is out of print


So seriously, you just made a fool out of yourself.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 27 2004, 09:27 PM
> *you know they dont even wanna leave socal for anything. I'm thinking about switching subscriptions.
> 
> www.dropjawmagazine.com
> ...


I woulda said Street Low since they put out some cool shit on the site

drop jaw is good, well, more like ok

street customs don't even update they site. 

blvd is hiatus

the rest I've never heard of


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 08:05 PM
> *streetcustoms has the worst printing in the world now, same owner as tailgate and highbeams, which are good for nothing except if you run out of toilet paper
> [snapback]2453620[/snapback]​*


Thats harsh :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 10:05 PM
> *
> 
> streetcustoms has the worst printing in the world now, same owner as tailgate and highbeams, which are good for nothing except if you run out of toilet paper
> ...


now, with your whole point basically don't diss other people's work in another thread, why did you just diss Tailgate? Highbeam I 100% understand since they're having an identity crisis, but Tailgate is a good magazine. It might not be your thing, but doesn't mean you gotta down what that group of people decide to do with *THEIR* rides. That's kinda like me telling you what to build, it'll never happen, and vica versa

as far as people wanting to ban LRM, I don't like the fact they cancelled a Chicago show, but fuck it, just rep hard at another one


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 28 2004, 12:28 AM
> *now, with your whole point basically don't diss other people's work in another thread, why did you just diss Tailgate? Highbeam I 100% understand since they're having an identity crisis, but Tailgate is a good magazine. It might not be your thing, but doesn't mean you gotta down what that group of people decide to do with THEIR rides. That's kinda like me telling you what to build, it'll never happen, and vica versa
> 
> as far as people wanting to ban LRM, I don't like the fact they cancelled a Chicago show, but fuck it, just rep hard at another one
> [snapback]2453784[/snapback]​*




Man, you dont seem to get it.


Its a lowrider magazine, and a lowrider show in question here, no one cares about FUCKING MINI TRUCKS OR THEIR MAGAZINES.


Street Customs was my favorite magazine for years, I still have every issue from the first 5 years. But when they started printing their magazine on that same LOW QUALITY paper as HighBeams and TailGate they went down hill.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 11:59 PM
> *Man, you dont seem to get it.
> Its a lowrider magazine, and a lowrider show in question here, no one cares about FUCKING MINI TRUCKS OR THEIR MAGAZINES.
> Street Customs was my favorite magazine for years, I still have every issue from the first 5 years.  But when they started printing their magazine on that same LOW QUALITY paper as HighBeams and TailGate they went down hill.
> [snapback]2453839[/snapback]​*


maybe you haven't looked lately at some of the shows, but you're starting to see a few trucks there right alongside the lowriders. Throw the magazines out, if I wanna roll into a lowrider show with a truck, what's the worse you gonna do? Same as if you roll your lowrider into a minitruck or import show, what's the worse I can do besides look?

that's been my point all along, just unlearn the BS stereotypes and see the point. I love *RIDES*, not just trucks, and I'll go to a lowrider show just as fast as I'll hit a truck show, so of course, when a show leaves I'm gonna take that hard since that's 1 less show I get to go to


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm thinking a little differently. Since there isn't a show anywhere near me...closest being Indy (10 hour ride) It's really hard for me to get into LRM. They don't try to get into my area. Yet they have no problems displaying their magazine. I realize that it's all about the $$$.

But my point is, because they don't try, a lot of people don't have exposure to it. A lot of people in my area don't even think there are lowriders are around here. LRM DOESN'T TRY. You have to spend money to make money.

If you take away the mag sales from everywhere but Cali, bet you Ralph F wouldn't be riding on 24s any more.

Just a thought, if it wasn't for the rest of us supporting the sport, it wouldn't be that big, EVEN in Cali.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 27 2004, 10:16 PM
> *maybe you haven't looked lately at some of the shows, but you're starting to see a few trucks there right alongside the lowriders. Throw the magazines out, if I wanna roll into a lowrider show with a truck, what's the worse you gonna do? Same as if you roll your lowrider into a minitruck or import show, what's the worse I can do besides look?
> [snapback]2453875[/snapback]​*


That goes back to it being all about the money. LRM will let anything show at their shows. If they didnt, they would lose money. Its still a lowrider show regardless.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

If you take away the mag sales from everywhere but Cali, bet you Ralph F wouldn't be riding on 24s any more.

Ha, Ha! Thats true! Funny shit there!!

Just a thought, if it wasn't for the rest of us supporting the sport, it wouldn't be that big, EVEN in Cali.
[snapback]2453895[/snapback]​[/quote]

Uh, thats not true. Its hard for us people not from Cali to realize how deep into the Lowrider Lifestyle Cali riders are. Many owners of some tight ass lowriders could give a fuck about a show, or even being in a club for that matter...


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Nov 28 2004, 12:30 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lowriders have been lowriding for generations in california,way before most people outside of the south west even seen a car raise up or down.way before any lowriders were in any movies,and way before lowriders showed up in any rap video,its been a lifestyle and dedication for many years for thousands and thousands of people out there..and to think that it wouldnt be big out there if it wasnt for the midwest then you obviuosly have never experienced lowriding on the west coast. its more than just car shows...its life.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Nov 28 2004, 09:52 AM
> *lowriders have been lowriding for generations in california,way before most people outside of the south west even seen a car raise up or down.way before any lowriders were in any movies,and way before lowriders showed up in any rap video,its been a lifestyle and dedication for many years for thousands and thousands of people out there..and to think that it wouldnt be big out there if it wasnt for the midwest then you obviuosly have never experienced lowriding on the west coast. its more than just car shows...its life.
> [snapback]2454629[/snapback]​*


Eric,
Just so that you know how deep it is around here, my DAD was riding in the streets of ELA 30 YEARS before the first issue of LRM came out...does that sound like we need a magazine to keep us going?? :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

sorry I quoted the wrong post!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it doesnt take rocket science to determine why the shows got cancelled or moved. need to stop being in denial :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2004, 01:08 PM
> *it doesnt take rocket science to determine why the shows got cancelled or moved. need to stop being in denial  :uh:
> [snapback]2454649[/snapback]​*


keep it up,and you will have all the LRM shows cancelled. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Nov 28 2004, 10:11 AM
> *keep it up,and you will have all the LRM shows cancelled. :angry:
> [snapback]2454652[/snapback]​*



hey if they cancel houston show, guess what, i will just load up and go to a show that isnt cancelled! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

maybe theyll move the super show to the midwest :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2004, 01:12 PM
> *hey if they cancel houston show, guess what, i will just load up and go to a show that isnt cancelled!  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2454655[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 28 2004, 10:05 AM
> *Eric,
> Just so that you know how deep it is around here, my DAD was riding in the streets of ELA 30 YEARS before the first issue of LRM came out...does that sound like we need a magazine to keep us going?? :0
> [snapback]2454645[/snapback]​*


this is what i have been trying to say!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i heard a rumor that it was getting moved to chattanooga tennessee :dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 28 2004, 01:21 PM
> *i heard a rumor that it was getting moved to chattanooga tennessee  :dunno:
> [snapback]2454666[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: And they moved the Super Show to Biloxi, Mississippi. :biggrin: At least you can Gamble there! :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that or bugalosa :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

i'm just 1 person and this is my gripe and on 2cent


i went to miami ,chicago indy and vegas last year and would of went to denver if it was not for the mejestic/ind. picnic in chi-town and then for them to show us the apreceation for that shit they cut out show that is b.s


all im saying is move the show try somewere else but dont be cuting out the midwest all togetther yea they are in it to make money but the old saying is you have to sspend money to make money and they got the damn money 


think of all the money we spend and for what. we do it for a sport and they need to think about that here they are getting rich and are ass are spend every dime we got in these damn cars to get them ready for there show's to get them rich 
m

fuck it i can look at it like this i will save money this year and not to mintion the wear and tear on my truck i put 30,000 miles on my truck in the last 2 summers and the only time that thing gets started is when its going to a show



mental note i dont need the truck anymore indy is in driveing distance :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$ i'm already saving money :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

as far as a high number of quality cars, along with turn-out...I was at the cxl'd Chicago show 2 years ago and it was packed with quality cars from all over the US...and GoLo basically fucked eveyone - add to that the absence of any real media promotion in the Chitown area - no wonder this year's show was a bust

case in point - I was at the San Diego show the year of the boycott and it was a straight up joke...but they never cxl'd that show the year after. Why give up on Chicago so easily?

IMO, GoLo is the main reason the shows failed in the midwest. Any fool can promote an LRM show in Cali and look like a genius, but I wouldn't let GoLo promote a Sunday carwash anywhere else

I realize its all about the $$$ - they're in the biz to make some dough...and insurance costs are getting retarded - fair enough. But if it truly IS about the $$$, why does Primedia/LRM allow a 3rd rate promotion company run their tour?

they talk a big game about growing/promoting the lowriding culture....but I'm not seein it :dunno:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 28 2004, 10:49 AM
> *as far as a high number of quality cars, along with turn-out...I was at the cxl'd Chicago show 2 years ago and it was packed with quality cars from all over the US...and GoLo basically fucked eveyone - add to that the absence of any real media promotion in the Chitown area - no wonder this year's show was a bust
> 
> case in point - I was at the San Diego show the year of the boycott and it was a straight up joke...but they never cxl'd that show the year after. Why give up on Chicago so easily?
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 28 2004, 11:49 AM
> *as far as a high number of quality cars, along with turn-out...I was at the cxl'd Chicago show 2 years ago and it was packed with quality cars from all over the US...and GoLo basically fucked eveyone - add to that the absence of any real media promotion in the Chitown area - no wonder this year's show was a bust
> 
> case in point - I was at the San Diego show the year of the boycott and it was a straight up joke...but they never cxl'd that show the year after. Why give up on Chicago so easily?
> ...


me neither, but yet they have no problem displayin they shit all over Chicago. That's fucked up how they expect us to buy they shit, then pull the plug like that :thumbsdown:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Lets just bottomline it. GOLO is in it for the money PERIOD no if's and or but's. If the NC show Chicago show are not making and or losing money WHY would they keep it going? To keep you guys happy?????????Not gonna happen. 95SS you own a paint shop right? If you had 4 paint shops and you were grossing 15k a month at 3 of them and the other one was losing money for a long time what do you do? you have tried paint specials at that location promoted it did everything you could but it just wasnt doing the numbers you want, sooner or later you gotta cut your losses and move on. Even if you had one GOOD customer at that shop you would have to hope that that customer would make the extra effort and come to another one of your shops. That about sums it up like Dj Quik said if it don't make dollars it don't make sense


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

good way to put it


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

it's still bs, i don't think they lost money in chicago, hell it was sold out as far as show cars go and it did not have a bad crowd. they make money in the midwest, look at indy. i think its a slap in the face when they got two fucking shows in florida[theirs 2 times the amount of lowriders in the midwest ] and one in the whole midwest. i know the chicago area has problems with the fire marshalls and so on so try a new location, southern ohio, kentucky they have a good turn out in indy so what makes them think they wouldn't in one of these states. all you guys talking shit on here from cali and texas have no idea about the chicago show so why talk about it, stick to talking about the 8 shows you guys have a month [if half of you even have a car ] :machinegun: :guns: golo


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

theres always the 4-5 show funk flex has ,? and yes i myself MAY be joining his team to bring more lowriders into the shows A WITH YOUR HELP, Im going to try and pick up where blvd mag. never did!!!!!!!!!!!! details in dec/jan.... but i feel you people in the mid west, about the go/lo shows, it does suck....but hay maybe if you people come out in force for indy, that with show them you need another show, like kc or nyc...but it is buisnes for go/lo  .........


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY (May 4, 2002)

Well with them only having Indy, It should be a hella tight show for the midwest


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOIVLIFEKY_@Nov 28 2004, 09:21 PM
> *Well with them only having Indy, It should be a hella tight show for the midwest
> [snapback]2456087[/snapback]​*




I bet its gonna be packed.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOIVLIFEKY_@Nov 28 2004, 07:21 PM
> *Well with them only having Indy, It should be a hella tight show for the midwest
> [snapback]2456087[/snapback]​*


If everyone is so upset about this say FUCK GOLO and LRM and dont show up for Indy and make it public on here and every other car forum you may post in. There are 2 other LRM shows (Miami and Tampa) that a lot of peeps on here go to on the east coast. Dont go to them either. Cancel mag subscriptions any and all Prime Media promoted rags. Contact Prime Media and let them know why this is happening. If they loose enough money from subscriptions and such then the powers that be will take a look at the midwest and see the 2 shows they cancelled may have lost money at the gate but overall made money for the company in other ways. I think John stated that you have to spend money to make money. this is a small example of how this is done. And to all you guys on the west coast you do deserve all the shows you get, but LRM tour wouldnt be what it is today without all the riders in the rest of the country..... my 2 pennies


----------



## USOIVLIFEKY (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 29 2004, 03:16 AM
> *If everyone is so upset about this say FUCK GOLO and LRM and dont show up for Indy and make it public on here and every other car forum you may post in.  There are 2 other LRM shows (Miami and Tampa) that a lot of peeps on here go to on the east coast. Dont go to them either. Cancel mag subscriptions any and all Prime Media promoted rags. Contact Prime Media and let them know why this is happening. If they loose enough money from subscriptions and such then the powers that be will take a look at the midwest and see the 2 shows they cancelled may have lost money at the gate but overall made money for the company in other ways. I think John stated that you have to spend money to make money. this is a small example of how this is done. And to all you guys on the west coast you do deserve all the shows you get, but LRM tour wouldnt be what it is today without all the riders in the rest of the country..... my 2 pennies
> [snapback]2456276[/snapback]​*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 28 2004, 07:16 PM
> *And to all you guys on the west coast you do deserve all the shows you get, but LRM tour wouldnt be what it is today without all the riders in the rest of the country..... my 2 pennies
> [snapback]2456276[/snapback]​*


What a silly way of handling things :uh: 

Im pretty sure LRM makes enough money with the sd, sb, fontana, san fran, portland etc etc shows :uh:


----------



## sam56chev (Jul 4, 2004)

let me aplogize before i go any further,,i have been drinking,BUT,,,

if you guys care so much about a fuckin car show,,,then get together with organizers and start your own tour of shows...the hot rodders dont wait around for the HOT ROD magazine tour to have shows...the bikers dont wait around all year for the easyriders tour,the mini truckin guys dony sit on there asses waiting for one show for the year etc....so WHY look foward to a show put on by a MAGAZINE???

for real,,,put on a real bitchin show and LRM will come to you...



honestly ,i dont give a fuck about car shows,,id rather be banging it on the streets .....THATS what lowriding is about....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sam56chev_@Nov 28 2004, 10:06 PM
> *let me aplogize before i go any further,,i have been drinking,BUT,,,
> 
> if you guys care so much about a fuckin car show,,,then get together with organizers and start your own tour of shows...the hot rodders dont wait around for the HOT ROD magazine tour to have shows...the bikers dont wait around all year for the easyriders tour,the mini truckin guys dony sit on there asses waiting for one show for the year etc....so WHY look foward to a show put on by a MAGAZINE???
> ...


you remind me of this dude in my platoon, we call him Crack, but he's a drunk fucker, but he makes the most sense when he's drunk off his ass, and that's true what you said. Stay drunk and start charging people to tell you they problems, you'll make a lotta money :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

I feel like it is a slap in the face also but at the same time I don't feel like a boycott is the answer....it wasn't 2 years ago either. Like SD said they still make enough money at the cali and southwest shows that it wouldn't hurt them at all. And while it sounds good most people wouldn't go through with the boycott anyway. It's easy to talka good game. Lowriders notoriously don't stick together......that's whay everyone is always saying we need to stick together. I am pissed that there is only 1 show in the midwest and 2 in florida. I was at Tampa last year and there weren't half the entries of chicago or half the spectators......I agree with several on here about maybe making another show at a different venue in the midwest but don't expect it to happen. As every one always reminds us on here....Lowridin started in Cali....LRM is in Cali.....and they make the most money from their shows in cali......Don't expect Cali to understand or give a fuck if a tour stop is cancelled in Chicago because they don't......don't forget Primedia and Go LO are corporations and corporations make money. All of us as lowriders are nothing more than a nameless faceless number to them....cali *****'s included but it just so happens that cali *****'s have more dollar signs in front of them.


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

damn,,i just read all 8 pages,,,and now ill add my worthless input

pulling Chi is a slap in the face,,i FULLY understand these show are about business,,and business is about making money,,,BUT business is just as much about making your customers HAPPY,,,if you own a store, you smile and thank the kid that buys the 4 white Tee's for $20, just like you smile and thank the cat that buys the Gucci outfit (you get my drift?),,,,and the only way ill belive LRM/GO LO/primemadia didnt make money off Chi, is if i see the receits,,,im sure it wasnt super show type money,,,but as greedy as that group seems to be, i would think they would get all the money they can

ive yet to see an official LRM/GO LO staff come in to comment (im sure someone has read these topics)


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

miami and tampa shows make alot of money .. especailly the miami show ....me personally i dont give a fuck about shows i could care less if they canceled all east coast shows too....maybe every body will stop building these trailer queens and build street cars. but people dont look at it that way , they just want the $10 peice of plastic... streets are every day ... lowrider show are once mayb twice a year ... especialy for the east coast. and thats getting slimmer every year with them cutting shows


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Sorry i didnt read all 8 pages.... but most of the people in the Mid-West wouldnt be into lowriding if it wasnt for LRM.... so lighten up. Business is business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 29 2004, 02:31 PM
> *Sorry i didnt read all 8 pages.... but most of the people in the Mid-West wouldnt be into lowriding if it wasnt for LRM.... so lighten up. Business is business.
> [snapback]2458123[/snapback]​*



You need to get the internet at home.


----------



## skeletondogfuck (Aug 23, 2004)

It seems to me that they have come up with a good solution, If they were having problems not getting enough quality cars at these midwest shows, then eliminating these and putting together one midwest show is the right solution, Shit, If the there is only one midwest show, it seems to me that everybody would try to come to this one, therefore, making for a better turnout and probably more quality rides from all over, instead of just the local bullshit. And it seems like Indy is a pretty centralized location to hold such an event. and from a business point of view, it is obvious that is is better to make maney off of one bigger show, instead of losing money on multiple shows. I really dont understand why everyone is bitching so much. I mean if you really think about it,there are probably only enough show quality, feature worthy lowriders in the midwest, to fill one venue. Its just not as big out here, and it never will be.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

you know it makes me sick when people from the midwest don't give a fuck if we lose one of two bigs shows out here. its not about a 10 dollar piece of plastic, i went to more shows and didn't get judged then i did judged, fuck i spent alot of money taking my car to vegas knowing i wasn't winning shit. its about being around people that love the same shit you do, see people you don't see everyday. people say we have alot of shows out here, not like the lowrider mag shows. people say we need to get together and throw a show, thats funny with all these FAKE ASS FUCKING people. i'm not talking shit about everybody in the midwest, i have met alot of good people that are friends and FAMILY, but when people get on here and make up excuses for shit like this it makes me sick. sometimes it looks like we will never get respect, i know Cali is where it started and the westcoast does have the nicest cars but that wasn't built over night, you guys have sons, fathers, grandfathers and so on, LIVING this shit. thats something i would love to see out here and yes after a few jac and cokes i do have a buz


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 29 2004, 09:03 PM
> *you know it makes me sick when people from the midwest don't give a fuck if we lose one of two bigs shows out here. its not about a 10 dollar piece of plastic, i went to more shows and didn't get judged then i did judged, fuck i spent alot of money taking my car to vegas knowing i wasn't winning shit. its about being around people that love the same shit you do, see people you don't see everyday. people say we have alot of shows out here, not like the lowrider mag shows. people say we need to get together and throw a show, thats funny with all these FAKE ASS FUCKING people. i'm not talking shit about everybody in the midwest, i have met alot of good people that are friends and FAMILY, but when people get on here and make up excuses for shit like this it makes me sick. sometimes it looks like we will never get respect, i know Cali is where it started and the westcoast does have the nicest cars but that wasn't built over night, you guys have sons, fathers, grandfathers and so on, LIVING this shit.  thats something i would love to see out here          and yes after a few jac and cokes i do have a buz
> [snapback]2459693[/snapback]​*


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

it comes down to the $$$...and no matter what anyone says, registered cars only pay for the show costs...no more...shows make their gravy from the SPECTATORS

and if GoLo can't bring in the spectators - at the end of the day its GoLo's fault

a promotion company is supposed to PROMOTE

think back to the actual promotion - outside of adds in the LRM mags - for ANY GoLo show - pitiful at best

now GoLo can argue that with the same promotion(?) they have no problem selling out all of the Cali shows...there's easily a huge enough "fan" base in SoCal

but think of the promotion you see when a hiphop, hotrod, monster truck, bike show, etc, etc comes to town...radio, tv, newspapers, local shops, clubs, billboards, etc, etc....and then look at the turnout!

I'm not arguing the midwest can ever come close to comparing to the history, the quality, the lolo "fan" population, etc in Cali, but I will argue that to get the crowds into a midwest show it has to be promoted to the general public

we can argue all day long about quality and number of cars "here vs there" ...but to the average person off the street they couldn't tell the difference, and don't really care....BUT they'll pay $30 to get in if they know the show is going on in their area

damn shame no one's telling em


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 28 2004, 10:41 AM
> *i'm just 1 person and this is my gripe and on 2cent
> i went to miami ,chicago indy  and vegas last year and would of went to denver if it was not for the mejestic/ind. picnic in chi-town and then for them to show us the apreceation for that shit they cut out show that is b.s
> all im saying is move the show try somewere else but dont be cuting out the midwest all togetther yea they are in it to make money but the old saying is you have to sspend money to make money and they got the damn money
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 28 2004, 06:09 PM
> *it's still bs, i don't think they lost money in chicago, hell it was sold out as far as show cars go and it did not have a bad crowd. they make money in the midwest, look at indy. i think its a slap in the face when they got two fucking shows in florida[theirs 2 times the amount of lowriders in the midwest ] and one in the whole midwest.  i know the chicago area has problems with the fire marshalls and so on so try a new location, southern ohio, kentucky they have a good turn out in indy so what makes them think they wouldn't in one of these states. all you guys talking shit on here from cali and texas have no idea about the chicago show so why talk about it, stick to talking about the 8 shows you guys have a month [if half of you even have a car ]        :machinegun:  :guns: golo
> [snapback]2455826[/snapback]​*



meanie :0


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2004, 04:01 PM
> *You guys are funny talking about boycotting LRM, BUT LRM BOYCOTTED YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2450376[/snapback]​*


U KNOW ITS FUNNY CUZ IVE BEEN BACK AND FOURTH TO CALI AND SEEN A FEW CAR SHOWS, AND I HEAR A LOT OF BULL SHIT FROM MY CHICAGO RYDERS OUT HERE THAT CALI THINKS THERE SHIT DONT STINK AND CALI THIS AND CALI THAT, AND FOR A FEW YEARS I HAVE STUCK UP FOR CALI CUZ THE CLUBS AND RYDERS IVE MET OUT THERE (NOT TO MENTION BIG NAMES AS WELL) HAVE ALWAYS SHOWED IN INTREST IN MID WEST LOWRIDER AND THINGS...ITS LOWRIDERS LIKE U WHO MAKE MY CHICAGO LOWRIDERS THINK THE WAY THEY DO ABOUT CALI...SO DO UR SELF A FAVOR AND GET OVER IT, CUZ MIDWEST DOES DESERVE AS MUCH RECONIGTION FOR LOWRIDING AS U DO!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 29 2004, 09:42 PM
> *U KNOW ITS FUNNY CUZ IVE BEEN BACK AND FOURTH TO CALI AND SEEN A FEW CAR SHOWS, AND I HEAR A LOT OF BULL SHIT FROM MY CHICAGO RYDERS OUT HERE THAT CALI THINKS THERE SHIT DONT STINK AND CALI THIS AND CALI THAT, AND FOR A FEW YEARS I HAVE STUCK UP FOR CALI CUZ THE CLUBS AND RYDERS IVE MET OUT THERE (NOT TO MENTION BIG NAMES AS WELL) HAVE ALWAYS SHOWED IN INTREST IN MID WEST LOWRIDER AND THINGS...ITS LOWRIDERS LIKE U WHO MAKE MY CHICAGO LOWRIDERS THINK THE WAY THEY DO ABOUT CALI...SO DO UR SELF A FAVOR AND GET OVER IT, CUZ MIDWEST DOES DESERVE AS MUCH RECONIGTION FOR LOWRIDING AS U DO!!!
> [snapback]2460079[/snapback]​*



I love the midwest...........With that being said let me educate you. I was simply stating the obvious. HMM WE JUST LOST 2 OF OUR LRM SHOWS LETS BOYCOTT THE LAST ONE WE HAVE LEFT. Does that make sense to you? Does that seem like the logical approach? You guys are crying about a boycott DO IT and lose the INDY show too. I do remember one thing ive seen a hand ful of real NICE cars in Chicago and I think they were built at Hi Low in CA.


----------



## CaptainNasty (Nov 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I love the midwest...........With that being said let me educate you. I was simply stating the obvious. HMM WE JUST LOST 2 OF OUR LRM SHOWS LETS BOYCOTT THE LAST ONE WE HAVE LEFT. Does that make sense to you? Does that seem like the logical approach? You guys are crying about a boycott DO IT and lose the INDY show too. I do remember one thing ive seen a hand ful of real NICE cars in Chicago and I think they were built at Hi Low in CA.
> [snapback]2460128[/snapback]​*


thats a good point. why boycott and make them take that show away from us.


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I love the midwest...........With that being said let me educate you. I was simply stating the obvious. HMM WE JUST LOST 2 OF OUR LRM SHOWS LETS BOYCOTT THE LAST ONE WE HAVE LEFT. Does that make sense to you? Does that seem like the logical approach? You guys are crying about a boycott DO IT and lose the INDY show too. I do remember one thing ive seen a hand ful of real NICE cars in Chicago and I think they were built at Hi Low in CA.
> [snapback]2460128[/snapback]​*


CALM DOWN ~ SHIT I WAS COMMENTING ON UR FIRST POST...RELAX, TAKE A DEEP BREATH!!! 

IM JUST STICKIN UP FOR MY CHICAGO RYDERS CUZ I KNOW A LOT OF THESE CAR CLUBS AND MEMBERS HAVE DONE GOOD FOR THEMSELVES WITH NOOO HELP FROM HI LOW IN CA!!!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

I know what you were commenting on. Thats why I explained my point you sexy girl


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 30 2004, 01:15 AM
> *I know what you were commenting on. Thats why I explained my point you sexy girl
> [snapback]2460180[/snapback]​*



NOT EVERYONE IN CHICAGO EVEN KNOWS THAT LRM ISNT THROWING A SHOW IN 2005, AND INDY IS THE ONLY MIDWEST SHOW WE HAVE LEFT, BUT WE HOST ALOT OF OTHER CAR SHOWS OUT HERE TO GAIN RECONITION, OTHER THAN THE CLC SHOW EVERY YEAR.... AND IF THEY WANT TO BOYCOTT THAN THATS ON THEM BUT THEY SAID THAT SHIT LAST YEAR WHEN GO LO CANCLED AT THE LAST MIN. AND FROM MY HOOK UP I HEARD THAT 2004 LRM SHOW WAS ONE OF THE BIGGEST SHOWS CHICAGO THREW SINCE BEFORE WE GOT THROWN OUT OF MCCORMICK PLACE!!!


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

WHICH BRINGS ME BACK TO MY POINT, IF THAT WAS THE CASE OF THE 2004 SHOW BEING A GOOD TURN OUT, THEN WHY CANCEL WHEN WERE STARTING TO GAIN RECONITION AND GET UP THERE!!!
:dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 30 2004, 12:23 AM
> *WHICH BRINGS ME BACK TO MY POINT, IF THAT WAS THE CASE OF THE 2004 SHOW BEING A GOOD TURN OUT, THEN WHY CANCEL WHEN WERE STARTING TO GAIN RECONITION AND GET UP THERE!!!
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2460210[/snapback]​*


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 30 2004, 01:30 AM
> *
> [snapback]2460229[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: :wave: HI SWEETIE!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 30 2004, 12:33 AM
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  HI SWEETIE!!!
> [snapback]2460240[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hey chula :wave: :wave:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 30 2004, 01:38 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: hey chula  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2460251[/snapback]​*


WHATCHA UP 2?
DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
NOT GOOD!!! :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 30 2004, 12:40 AM
> *WHATCHA UP 2?
> DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
> NOT GOOD!!!  :dunno:
> [snapback]2460258[/snapback]​*


fuck all these midwest haters :twak:

they don't like our shit, then they don't need to be lookin


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 29 2004, 11:40 PM
> *WHATCHA UP 2?
> DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
> NOT GOOD!!!  :dunno:
> [snapback]2460258[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clhydraulics_@Nov 30 2004, 01:46 AM
> *:thumbsup:
> [snapback]2460275[/snapback]​*



 :wave:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

QUOTE(chula57bomb @ Nov 30 2004, 12:40 AM)
WHATCHA UP 2?
DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
NOT GOOD!!! 



fuck all these midwest haters 

they don't like our shit, then they don't need to be lookin 




YUP EXACTLY,,THATS WHY THEY AINT HAVING ANY SHOWS OUT THERE ....


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 30 2004, 02:05 AM
> *QUOTE(chula57bomb @ Nov 30 2004, 12:40 AM)
> WHATCHA UP 2?
> DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
> ...


HEY U, BE COOL!!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 30 2004, 12:05 AM
> *QUOTE(chula57bomb @ Nov 30 2004, 12:40 AM)
> WHATCHA UP 2?
> DO U SEE ALL THE BS LRM STARTED WITH THE MIDWEST!!!
> ...


  

only a few people know exactly why go-lo didnt have a show in chicago.  
its not too hard to figure out though. 

if anyone is to blame, the chicago riders are to blame. they did this on themselves. not all, but some. 

look at the LA SUPER SHOW; some people acted dumb at the LA SS, so they wont bring the SS back to LA.  

go-lo isnt going to want to put on a show where they are not welcomed and bashed throughout the year.


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chula57bomb_@Nov 29 2004, 10:23 PM
> *WHICH BRINGS ME BACK TO MY POINT, IF THAT WAS THE CASE OF THE 2004 SHOW BEING A GOOD TURN OUT, THEN WHY CANCEL WHEN WERE STARTING TO GAIN RECONITION AND GET UP THERE!!!
> :dunno:
> [snapback]2460210[/snapback]​*


I THINK I WOULD STILL GET YOUR POINT EVEN IF YOU DIDNT USE CAPS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 30 2004, 02:00 AM
> *
> 
> only a few people know exactly why go-lo didnt have a show in chicago.
> ...


yo man, I loved the Chicago show and all I did was go with those in my club that got lowriders. It was always sold out and always nice rides from all over the midwest and the east coast. GoLo nor LRM are really bashed here like you would think, just geographical differences make the tensions worse.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 29 2004, 11:46 PM
> *fuck all these midwest haters :twak:
> 
> they don't like our shit, then they don't need to be lookin
> [snapback]2460274[/snapback]​*



OUR SHIT=S10'S




GOT THAT RIGHT....


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Nov 30 2004, 01:16 AM
> *yo man, I loved the Chicago show and all I did was go with those in my club that got lowriders. It was always sold out and always nice rides from all over the midwest and the east coast. GoLo nor LRM are really bashed here like you would think, just geographical differences make the tensions worse.
> [snapback]2460469[/snapback]​*


geographical setting had nothing to do with their decision to cancel the show. 

trust me, i know.  :biggrin:


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

lets hear it


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

WHY IS THIS MINI-TRUCKIN GUY ALL UP IN A TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDER SHOWS. 



I KNOW YOU LIKE BEING A SPECTATOR AT THE SHOWS, BUT COME ON, YOU DONT OWN OR BUILD LOWRIDERS, SO IT SHOULDNT BE ANY CONCERN TO YOU.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 27 2004, 10:02 PM
> *go to a show where people have nice cars.
> I will say this, I have been a vender at a few shows in the west, and I have enjoyed it.  like I have said time and time again on this website, all the fools crying have no clue what really goes on.
> organizing the shows is not an easy task...............................ahh fuck it, there are to many ignorant people on this site to try and explain it anymore.
> [snapback]2453545[/snapback]​*


do that once i get out of va...or the east coast in general


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 30 2004, 09:17 AM
> *WHY IS THIS MINI-TRUCKIN GUY ALL UP IN A TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDER SHOWS.
> I KNOW YOU LIKE BEING A SPECTATOR AT THE SHOWS, BUT COME ON, YOU DONT OWN OR BUILD LOWRIDERS, SO IT SHOULDNT BE ANY CONCERN TO YOU.
> [snapback]2460902[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 30 2004, 03:33 AM
> *geographical setting had nothing to do with their decision to cancel the show.
> 
> trust me, i know.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2460508[/snapback]​*


I'm bettin after the 2003 fiasco in Chitown, Hawthorne Racetrack owed GoLo a free venue for cxl'ing to avoid a lawsuit...and that was 2004

IMO - it didn't matter if they had SuperShow crowds - they weren't coming back


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

WHY IS THIS MINI-TRUCKIN GUY ALL UP IN A TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDER SHOWS. 

I KNOW YOU LIKE BEING A SPECTATOR AT THE SHOWS, BUT COME ON, YOU DONT OWN OR BUILD LOWRIDERS, SO IT SHOULDNT BE ANY CONCERN TO YOU.












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Nov 28 2004, 11:05 AM
> *Eric,
> Just so that you know how deep it is around here, my DAD was riding in the streets of ELA 30 YEARS before the first issue of LRM came out...does that sound like we need a magazine to keep us going?? :0
> [snapback]2454645[/snapback]​*



That's cool, I understand, but what I'm saying is it ain't like that around here. Mostly because there is no presence. LRM NEVER comes here. Why would anyone care. If they were to come, more and more people would be interested.

My point wasn't about your Lifestyle, it was about LRM. 

I understand how it is out there (well, somewhat) 

It's like living in a state with no sports team (first to mind is the Dakota's) How tough would it be to follow professional sports, if there isn't one around

That's my point


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 30 2004, 09:17 AM
> *WHY IS THIS MINI-TRUCKIN GUY ALL UP IN A TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDER SHOWS.
> I KNOW YOU LIKE BEING A SPECTATOR AT THE SHOWS, BUT COME ON, YOU DONT OWN OR BUILD LOWRIDERS, SO IT SHOULDNT BE ANY CONCERN TO YOU.
> [snapback]2460902[/snapback]​*


you might be forgetting the fact that *FANS COUNT TOO*. You forget that a sport doesn't get to where it is by the people in it alone, but it gets there because of the crowd it draws, a.k.a. those that go to the shows and are blown away at what they see done and the ones that go with a pen and pad and jot down what others do because they admire that shit and wanna do shit like that


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Nov 30 2004, 08:17 AM
> *WHY IS THIS MINI-TRUCKIN GUY ALL UP IN A TOPIC ABOUT LOWRIDER SHOWS.
> I KNOW YOU LIKE BEING A SPECTATOR AT THE SHOWS, BUT COME ON, YOU DONT OWN OR BUILD LOWRIDERS, SO IT SHOULDNT BE ANY CONCERN TO YOU.
> [snapback]2460902[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 30 2004, 01:33 AM
> *geographical setting had nothing to do with their decision to cancel the show.
> 
> trust me, i know.    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2460508[/snapback]​*


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chula57bomb (Jul 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 1 2004, 09:24 AM
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2464227[/snapback]​*


 :wave: HEY U!!!


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

I personally love the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE and the staff and the tours every year... But i'm very upset on why they don't make the Midwest feel like there apart of this great sport of lowriding... I'm taking the year off from showing and just working on my two Cadillacs and my seceret project and then i'm also concentrating on my painting business and my art... Business is going good and i'm very happy w/ running 3 of my own business ventures... _C.R.E.A.M._ But i would like an offical explanation from LRM on why they hate on us East Coasters... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by R.O. Ryder_@Dec 4 2004, 08:22 AM
> *I personally love the LOWRIDER MAGAZINE and the staff and the tours every year...  But i'm very upset on why they don't make the Midwest feel like there apart of this great sport of lowriding...  I'm taking the year off from showing and just working on my two Cadillacs and my seceret project and then i'm also concentrating on my painting business and my art...  Business is going good and i'm very happy w/ running 3 of my own business ventures...  C.R.E.A.M.  But i would like an offical explanation from LRM on why they hate on us East Coasters...  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2473932[/snapback]​*


trevis you are not an eastcoaster! you live in OHIO.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

i say we all send in naked pictures of fleetwoodcabron until they give us more shows in the midwest :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Dec 4 2004, 07:05 PM
> *i say we all send in naked pictures of fleetwoodcabron until they give us more shows in the midwest :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2475120[/snapback]​*





ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja ja


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Nov 30 2004, 01:40 PM
> *That's cool, I understand, but what I'm saying is it ain't like that around here.  Mostly because there is no presence.  LRM NEVER comes here.  Why would anyone care.  If they were to come, more and more people would be interested.
> 
> My point wasn't about your Lifestyle, it was about LRM.
> ...



Point well taken. I do understand what you are saying. Now, what I am saying is that if you guys establish your OWN presence, then they (LRM) will not have a choice but to cover your area amply. Just as it has evolved around here, so to can it evolve anywhere else that the desire is located.  
Just food for thought...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

well last year the low 4 life show in michigan had over 300 cars, and my show not this year (due to rain) but last year had 250 registered and sure they all were not show cars but people dedicated to the lifestyle. everytime there is something in chicago 200 plus cars, ohio same thing. i think lowrider just doesnt want to deal with the problems like venue, traveling expenses, and payouts for cities that dont necesarrily have lowrider of the year qualities


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

The only problem with the midwest coming together and making the Indy show the biggest and best it can be is the date. Its so early in the year the snow has barely been melted, and the temerature is still kinda low, and you KNOW how people procrastinate while working on their shit through the winter. It used to be "If I don't get my car done for Indy, I'll be able to bust it out in Chicago", but not anymore! I guess we wont have a choice. We'll just have to make sure to register early, pack the show, and hope Go/Lo will see our dedication ,and realize they might need to take a second look at a second venue in the midwest.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

see that is what they are trying to do eliminate the other show or 2 and make us go to one. so that show is huge but like you said if you dont get done you have to go across country now just to show on there tour. since they want it to be big we should not go and do our own thing since they dont want to try and help out


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 5 2004, 03:09 PM
> *see that is what they are trying to do eliminate the other show or 2 and make us go to one. so that show is huge but like you said if you dont get done you have to go across country now just to show on there tour. since they want it to be big we should not go and do our own thing since they dont want to try and help out
> [snapback]2476627[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 1 2004, 07:24 AM
> *:0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2464227[/snapback]​*



:wave:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

The chicago lowrider council will be having there first annual picnic and hop with over $5000 in cash prize on april 24 2005 :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 5 2004, 08:28 PM
> *The chicago lowrider council will be having there first annual picnic and hop with over $5000 in cash prize on april 24 2005 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2477323[/snapback]​*



Oh man, I think thats a bad idea. Your going to cut your turnout in half. I know all the riders want to support your picnic, including me, but damn, we gotta hit the only big show in the midwest on that day. Plus wont it still be a bit cold then? I seriously hope you guys reconsider, unless the date is set with your location. I wish you guys the best if thats the date, but damn, the whole summer should be wide open for a big picnic like that....


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

Well, this show’s you that we don't need L.R.M. / Golo Show now. That's why the Chicago Lowrider council is working on a picnic or maybe a lowrider show and L.R.M. can do there shows with out us and we can do with L.R.M. / Golo. So why make L.R.M. / Golo happy because they are only having one show in the med-west and the only show for us will be the Chicago Lowrider Council Picnic or lowrider show now. So we are not and we main not going to Indy show, so why support them if they don’t care about the med-west and they can do it with out us anyways. So forget them we don’t need them, we’ll do it with out them anyways. Sorry, but this is not the first or last time L.R.M. / Golo did or do to us.


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

here goes my 2 cents, i dont think boycotting a lowrider show is a good idea, we should concentrate on building better cars so that lrm has no other alternative than to come back. when the chicago show hits 20% of the lowriders are from chicago and the other 80% are from out of town, and any true lowrider from chi-town knows that its true. dont get me wrong there are a hand of clubs in chicago that represent, but its the same people over and over, their might be some new car club names out there but it doesnt necassarally mean that their new to the game, its the same faces. we should concentrate on keeping lowriding alive by doing we are originally are meant to do............cruz.... again it just my opinion,


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Freddie699_@Dec 6 2004, 01:24 PM
> *Well, this show’s you that we don't need L.R.M. / Golo Show now. That's why the Chicago Lowrider council is working on a picnic or maybe a lowrider show and L.R.M. can do there shows with out us and we can do with L.R.M. / Golo. So why make L.R.M. / Golo happy because they are only having one show in the med-west and the only show for us will be the Chicago Lowrider Council Picnic or lowrider show now. So we are not and we main not going to Indy show, so why support them if they don’t care about the med-west and they can do it with out us anyways.  So forget them we don’t need them, we’ll do it with out them anyways. Sorry, but this is not the first or last time L.R.M. / Golo did or do to us.
> 
> [snapback]2479368[/snapback]​*


dont need lrm! 
now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 10:28 PM
> *dont need lrm!
> now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon
> [snapback]2480970[/snapback]​*


i think this is a very wise statement homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 11:28 PM
> *dont need lrm!
> now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon
> [snapback]2480970[/snapback]​*


even I gotta smoke one to that bruh uffin:


----------



## moneygone64 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 10:28 PM
> *dont need lrm!
> now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon
> [snapback]2480970[/snapback]​*


i belive in da counsel they no the best. they are all originators in lowriding and all the clubs do what they say anyway, the board nows best, and i think your idea is lame, this might be my first time on here but i am a member of the counsel and i back them up..


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by moneygone64_@Dec 6 2004, 11:16 PM
> *i belive in da counsel they no the best. they are all originators in lowriding and all the clubs do what they say anyway, the board nows best, and i think your idea is lame, this might be my first time on here but i am a member of the counsel and i back them up..
> [snapback]2481110[/snapback]​*


you have to be the biggest follower I have ever seen, i did not say anything bad about the counsel even thow i dont agree with 50% of the things they do but i guess you do what your told " good doggie" :biggrin: 
oh, by the way i dont hide behind the computer my name is Rene, and i am a proud member of pura familia c.c. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Freddie699 (Oct 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 10:11 PM
> *here goes my 2 cents, i dont think boycotting a lowrider show is a good idea, we should concentrate on building better cars so that lrm has no other alternative than to come back. when the chicago show hits 20% of the lowriders are from chicago and the other 80% are from out of town, and any true lowrider  from chi-town knows that its true. dont get me wrong there are a hand of clubs in chicago that represent, but its the same people over and over, their might be some new car club names out there but it doesnt necassarally mean that their new to the game, its the same faces. we should concentrate on keeping lowriding alive by doing we are originally are meant to do............cruz.... again it just my opinion,
> [snapback]2480932[/snapback]​*



Well, sorry to hear that, but I'm not just talking about Chicago's show. I'm talking about the med-west and they only gave us one show. But if they had 2-3 show's in the med-west. It'll be ok, but one show, I don't think one show will make us happy.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 10:28 PM
> *dont need lrm!
> now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon
> [snapback]2480970[/snapback]​*



I agree with you homie....!!


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 7 2004, 06:24 PM
> *I agree with you homie....!!
> [snapback]2483311[/snapback]​*


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetstyle (Dec 4, 2004)

i think everyone understands the business side to this whole topic. if your not making money then theres not reason to have and on and on . but what alot of people arent looking at is a simple fact. if you look back on the chicago shows before they started screwing around with the venue and everything it was a good large show making alot of money for them. then they moved it to the horse track there wasnt alot of room so of course you cant have as many cars. and then they hydro competition on the dirt horse track???? with the dumb ass security guards telling everyone to get off the fence and then the truck hittin the fence and them getting mad??? come on this whole venue was a joke from that point on hydraulic competitors were pissed cause of competing on the dirt mound rollin down hill, the exhibitors and show cars were pissed cause there wasnt enough room, leaving the spectators pissed cause it wasnt as big as they were use to. then the next year they have it at a place that wont even allow a hydraulic competition. but dont tell anyone till a month or two ahead of time. so the people that were already upset from the year before are more pissed. then they move it back to the horse track lol and it gets canceled the day of the show even though its advertised as a rain or shine show? ok theres 3 reasons why lrm/golo dug their own grave in chicago then last year at the horse track again! lol wtf!!!! they dont learn you got poor turn out cause the year before you cancel it the day before. last year they were calling for a chance of rain people dont wanna drive out to a show you canceled the year before cause it rained the day before. its not that the midwest doesnt have the cars, fans, or interest. its that lrm/golo has fucked up the chicago show for the last 4 years. when you have a history like that of course your going to get less money. take the show to a different city in the midwest get your fucking act together make some money and make everyone happy. dont punish the midwest cause you dropped the ball 4 years in a row!!!!!


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 26 2004, 04:36 PM
> *you are tru there, but everyone knows that a show in Louisville would make money and there are plenty of quality cars in that area, as shown in the last few issues of LRM with alot of the features being cars from the midwest. I just dont understand why LRM would want to take 2 shows out of the east/midwest and not replace with at least one show in Louisville.
> [snapback]2450805[/snapback]​*



To be honest there are only about 2-3 dozen nice lowriders in Louisville and the whole scene here consists of I would say no more than 200 people [including wives and kids] There are some nice quality cars that would come from Ohio, Illinois, Michigan, Missouri, etc but as far as spectators go GO-LO could only count on having a few thousand at best. The only good venues here for a lowrider show would be the fairgrounds or convention center and by the time GO-LO shells out the rent for a weekend they will be lucky to break even because the venues dont share the money from parking or concessions. As someone pointed out what really hurts the midwest is that we are so spread out that its hard to draw a good crowd. 

Now that being said I just want to say that I am not trying to down our city or region its just that GO-LO is looking at it from a monetary standpoint whereas we look at it from a pride/convenience perspective.

I say that we shouldnt worry about GO-LO hosting events for us when we could do it ourselves. If it comes down to people wanting more than one chance to qualify for Vegas then a bunch of the clubs from the midwest should get together and put together a nice indoor show once a year then push to have it sanctioned on down the line. If they dont go for that we still have a nice show that we can be proud of and and will get magazine coverage one way or another.


----------



## impalapartz (Apr 11, 2002)

Bottom line for anyone that still doesnt understand after 11 pages.

GO-LO is a business, not a charity or non-profit orginazation. They HAVE to do what is fiscally right for them. A lot of people do not understand that GO-LO is not LRM and it has its own budget it must function under so they more than likely dont have as much money as everyone believes.

They have been doing shows here in the midwest for going on 10 [or more] years now and after lowridings popularity kind of fell off out here in the late 90s leaving behind only a small core crowd no doubt they have seen a big decline in attendance. I am sure they have people that study the numbers and if they thought they could move a show to another city and turn a good profit they would.

Everyone is saying they cant believe they just canceled us. Well what are they supposed to do? Call up every car club in the midwest and ask us to come to a meeting about it? If there were one place/group/council where they could go and seek a group input on what to do that might help maybe they would have.

If we want good quality shows we either need to start putting them on ourselves or get united and give them someone to talk to about the issue.


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalapartz_@Dec 8 2004, 02:57 AM
> *
> 
> Now that being said I just want to say that I am not trying to down our city or region its just that GO-LO is looking at it from a monetary standpoint whereas we look at it from a pride/convenience perspective.
> ...




that is true


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lacattak_@Dec 6 2004, 11:28 PM
> *dont need lrm!
> now everyone nows that if lrm goes out of buisness there will be a huge drop in lowriders, if there was no magazines half of the lowriders well have no motivation and loose interest. now i know for a fact if lrm called u tomorrow that they want to shoot ur ride you would be all over it... not going to the indy show is not the brightest idea ive heard, we got to show lrm that there is still love 4 lrm in chi-town. if no one goes from chicago than it just proves that they were right canceling the chicago show,on the other hand if we have a huge turn out in the indy show and evryone has some signs on their car that they have to go back to chicago or need midwest shows i feel that well make a bigger statment then what you guys are thinking of doing, "if you dont say anything your voice will never be heard" you need to think before you react....just my opinon
> [snapback]2480970[/snapback]​*


very well said.... :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Actually.........Ive been doing some research and it appears that from Primedia's most recent quarterly report that the profits currently being made related to LRM is the "LRM brand clothing" being sold at retail stores nationwide like Walmart !!!!


Also.....Primedia Enterprises, back in June of this year, acquired IAS(International Automotive Showcase Inc.) to along with the MTAS(Motor Trend Auto Shows) to produce all of their motorsports competitions. MTAS is the same outfit that puts on the SEMA and New Car Dealer Association events as well as our LRM tour and the Dub Magazine Show too !!!!!!

Now I don't know about you guys.........but as an event coordinator this explains alot to me as far as the changes in lowriders magazine advertisement,show sponsors,articles and choice of venues for next years tour. The US auto industry is failing miserably in the profit margin and promoting a bunch of classic cars that they no longer build or sell parts for isn't going to help out their marketing problems but emphasizing the "customized-tricked out look" adapted to the current new vehicles available at the dealerships-SUCH AS DONKS-does !!!!

The appeal of the DONK-MOBILE is that any Joe Blow can customize their ride immediately and perpetrate the "High Roller" look that you see in hip-hop videos,etc. Americans don't have the patience,$$$, or true passion for the art of lowriding.........but for $20 a month for the next two years they can afford those big ass rims on their daily drivers !!!!!

I predict that the LRM is being slowly fazed out and will be discontinued in a couple of years. Instead the money will be invested towards it's replacement-THE DUB MAGAZINE SHOW and TUNERFEST !!!!

Below are the two articles I ran into that support the comments I have made:


BioWorld and OC Import to Create Branded Headwear, Accessories and Sunglasses; Support Growing Consumer Enthusiast Marketplace
Los Angeles, CA (October 18, 2006) – PRIMEDIA Enterprises, the business development arm of PRIMEDIA, today announced collaborations with BioWorld Merchandising, Inc. and OC Import to develop new accessories lines. New accessories will complement the highly successful Lowrider-branded apparel lines that span the Men’s, Boy’s and Junior’s retail markets and mark the brand’s continued push into lucrative retail categories. Nearly 4000 stores now carry Lowrider products to address increasing consumer demand.

Los Angeles, CA (June 8, 2006)PRIMEDIA is pleased to announce the completion of its acquisition of International Automotive Showcase, 
Inc. (IAS), the auto show production company based 
in New York. In business for 18 years, IAS currently 
produces five auto shows, including Southern 
Connecticut, Long Island, Central New Jersey, 
Northern New Jersey and Western Massachusetts. 
“The opportunity to partner with PRIMEDIA was a 
win-win for our company,” said Clifford Locks, IAS 
company founder and executive producer. “We look 
forward to continuing to raise the bar for the shows 
we produce, from increased sponsorships to 
expanded publicity campaigns.” 

John Marriott, MTAS senior vice president and 
general manager, will oversee IAS, along with the fam- 
ily of 18 Motor Trend Auto Shows, the Lowrider tour, 
Super Street tuner event series, Hot Bike events and the 
Home Technology show. IAS will retain its own brand 
and all of its existing employees, as well as the IAS 
office in Smithtown, NY, and will utilize PRIMEDIA’s 
automotive assets to help promote the IAS shows. 
“The acquisition of IAS is in line with PRIMEDIA’s 
strategy to grow its events division and to leverage 
PRIMEDIA as a leader in auto show production,” said 
Marriott. “Together with IAS, we’ll look at developing
opportunities to ramp up traffic driving promotions
and increase attendance.” 

The PRIMEDIA Consumer Automotive Group, 
through its MTAS and IAS divisions, now produces 
23 auto shows in the United States. With auto show 
offices in Harrisburg, Detroit, Nebraska, New Jersey, 
New York, Los Angeles and San Diego, PRIMEDIA 
delivers large-market expertise and manufacturer 
support as well as the proficiency to produce a 
first-class show experience for consumers, auto 
manufacturers and vendors alike. 

MTAS partnered with DUB Publishing to bring their 
“DUB lifestyle” to life by highlighting several high- 
end, customized vehicles, many of which are owned 
by celebrities. These tricked-out vehicles featured the 
ultimate expressions of vehicle personalization—from 
cameras in the gas cap to top-of-the-line sound 
systems and monogrammed interiors. Readers of 
DUB Magazine get the news on the urban automotive 
front and automotive accessories, with celebrity 
appeal, so working with them was a win-win. 
“Partnering with DUB in a co-promotion was a 
significant addition to Aftermarket Alley,” said 
MTAS Vice President and Executive Producer Steve 
Freeman. “We provided them space inside the show 
to promote their publication and highlight the hottest 
customized vehicles, and the shows benefited from 
the crowds of people interested in catching a glimpse 
of their vehicles. This unique partnership is another 
example of our commitment to take a fresh look at 
the industry to create attention-catching features for 
each show,” said Freeman. 

MS


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Oct 27 2006, 04:19 AM~6454795
> *Actually.........Ive been doing some research and it appears that from Primedia's most recent quarterly report that the profits currently being made related to LRM is the "LRM brand clothing" being sold at retail stores nationwide like Walmart !!!!
> Also.....Primedia Enterprises, back in June of this year, acquired IAS(International Automotive Showcase Inc.) to along with the MTAS(Motor Trend Auto Shows) to produce all of their motorsports competitions. MTAS is the same outfit that puts on the SEMA and New Car Dealer Association events as well as our LRM tour and the Dub Magazine Show too !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Interesting reading, but why did you post it in a topic thats 2 years old??? :twak:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 26 2004, 05:02 PM~2450577
> *Im not crying homie I never have taken any of my lowriders to lrm....and to be honest I never even been to a lrm show..... :dunno: so I guess I don't feel that deprived
> *


I can vouch for this.... It was ironic that he was in LRM this past month for pics at the Southern Showdown. :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

YEAH i really love hte section for the readers mailbox where they mail in pics of their own cars..i remember seeing 1 page of stock vehicles..nothing done to them..i dunno kinda picky on my part..but i wont be buying them again thats for sure


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

yes lrm suck big time from thee godfather gator chicago il, the midwest needs to unite and tell low rider mag what we think about them and how the mid west is stong lets call the clubs in LA and see if thay can help us with this one thay get all the show all year round , lets see if LA will back us up peace out, :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 30 2004, 12:07 PM~2461173
> *I'm bettin after the 2003 fiasco in Chitown, Hawthorne Racetrack owed GoLo a free venue for cxl'ing to avoid a lawsuit...and that was 2004
> 
> IMO - it didn't matter if they had SuperShow crowds - they weren't coming back
> *


golow dont care about the midwest , thay dont cover the mid west like thay do for L.A we need to get a sumite to let golow see that we dont like what thay are doing to us sign THEE GODFATHER (gator). from the chicago lowrider council if you will like to call me at 773-727-7533 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

THERE IS A HOT IMPORT NIGHTS SHOW IN CLEVELAND THEY SHOULD HAVE A LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOW IN THE SAME SPOT AS THEY HAVE THE HOT IMPORT NIGHTS SHOW AND THE AUTORAMA


----------



## twins (Mar 11, 2006)

calling all lowriders in L.A GIVE A BROTHER A CALL CAN WE TALK ABOUT GO LO THE MID WEST IS OUT OF A SHOW CALL A BROTHER THEE GODFATHER OF THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER COUNCIL (GATOR) 773-727-7533 SENDING OUT A SOS


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

this is fuckin crazy i called it two years ago and i will say it
again




F U C K L O W R I D E R M A G W I T H A F AT D I C K


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Oct 31 2006, 08:21 PM~6481309
> *this is fuckin crazy i called it two years ago and i will say it
> again
> F U C K    L O W R I D E R M A G  W I T H    A    F AT    D I C K
> *



AGREED!


i subscribed a few months ago and i have yet to recieve a fucking magazines....THEM BASTARDS!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 25 2004, 10:21 PM~2448665
> *no problem and of course i would
> *


whats up jimmy


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twins_@Oct 27 2006, 06:28 AM~6455091
> *yes lrm suck big time from thee godfather gator chicago il, the midwest needs to unite and tell low rider mag what we think about them and how the mid west is stong lets call the clubs in LA and see if thay can help us with this one thay get all the show all year round , lets see if LA will back us up peace out, :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


We in north Texas - Dallas / Ft Worth feel the same way. We our going to bring this up in our next ULA meeting. They didn't have Dallas show last year so we were waiting to see if they were gonna have one this year, there not... Can't say what the folks in Cali will do, I know several of the old car clubs arn't much into LRM anymore so guess it depends. I agree with what the homie stated earlier. Primedia may eventually can LRM or at least the shows. It's up the the true riders to keep this thing alive.. Houston is the only show in Texas this year and were waiting to hear if one or both the the lowriding counsels there will be sponsoring a picnic on the day of the LRM show..


----------



## ILEGALES84 (May 20, 2005)

CHICAGO IS DOIN FINE WITHOUT LRM...MY 2 CENTS IN :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

its a fucking rims book any more. fuck the adds, lets see some cars!!!!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i think Nim and the guys from the big m should plan their picnic on the same day as the southern showdown again this year, you know they are going to try to blow the s.s. up like it's the next big thing, but we all know different. the southern showdown isn,t nothing but a Kmart show but a bigger parking lot. I know i would support Nim and the Big M, i think we all should.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 2 2006, 06:48 AM~6489863
> *i think Nim and the guys from the big m should plan their picnic on the same day as the southern showdown again this year, you know they are going to try to blow the s.s. up like it's the next big thing, but we all know different.  the southern showdown isn,t nothing but a Kmart show but a bigger parking lot. I know i would support Nim and the Big M, i think we all should.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 2 2006, 07:48 AM~6489863
> *i think Nim and the guys from the big m should plan their picnic on the same day as the southern showdown again this year, you know they are going to try to blow the s.s. up like it's the next big thing, but we all know different.  the southern showdown isn,t nothing but a Kmart show but a bigger parking lot. I know i would support Nim and the Big M, i think we all should.
> *


Really,what would that resolve? only make 1 less show to attend. Think when we "lowriders" protest shows it only hurts "lowriders". I agree LRM tour should of never canceled Chi TOWN OR Indy.(great shows). Protest is not going to hurt anyone! but lowriders them self.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 2 2006, 08:48 AM~6490458
> *Really,what would that resolve? only make 1 less show to attend. Think when we "lowriders" protest shows it only hurts "lowriders". I agree LRM tour should of never canceled Chi TOWN OR Indy.(great shows). Protest is not going to hurt anyone! but lowriders them self.
> *



x2 i have stated the exact same thing multiple times.

btw grandpa, ss will be moved this year, as far as i know it IS because of indy, so maybe itll be earlier in teh year, keep yuor ears out...

bryan is supposed to be coming down here in the next few weeks, ill ask him then.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i didn't say protest anything, but i don't feel we should have to settle for a bullshit show like the showdown. for one- they are going to throw the bullshit in our face about you need to place at one of our judged shows so you can show in vegas, witch is bullshit. when is the last time you have been to the showdown, i would say it is far from a lowrider show, but cce gives the magazine money, so in turn the magazine helps cce out by doing away with all the other midwest shows, so cce gets a bigger turnout. but the show still sucks and be real, if you live in apart of the country they don't support, are you going to keep giving in. i will be the first to say i like going to LOWRIDER MAGAZINE shows, but the showdown is far from it. I guess what i'm saying is I'M NOT GOING TO SUPPORT SOME HALF-ASS SHIT, if they are not going to give a real show out here in the midwest then FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. have a nice day


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

lets go on strike from lrm! they aint got mo love for the midwest!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Nov 2 2006, 10:48 AM~6490458
> *Really,what would that resolve? only make 1 less show to attend. Think when we "lowriders" protest shows it only hurts "lowriders". I agree LRM tour should of never canceled Chi TOWN OR Indy.(great shows). Protest is not going to hurt anyone! but lowriders them self.
> *


I agree, maufuckers slittin their own throat. I wonder what people will have to say when their is NO tour or supershow anymore. It's amazing how people think their OWED something. You don't even buy the magazine, but wanna bitch about the tour skipping out on you. Taking shit for granted, will get you nowhere


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

hell trudawg, maybe more of these real riders will start coming to shows like yours, and maybe all the fake fuckers will move on to donks. fuck you guys act like if they quit having a tour people will quit lowriding, what about shows like the S.D. supershow or the BIG M. new years picnic.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 2 2006, 04:07 PM~6493733
> *lets go on strike from lrm! they aint got mo love for the midwest!
> *


X10000000000000000000000000

They don't have anymore love for the Bay Area either


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

who don't buy the magazine and who thinks they are owned something


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 2 2006, 04:22 PM~6493858
> *who don't buy the magazine and who thinks they are owned something
> *


I don't buy the magazine anymore but they do not owe me shit .... i will still ride regardless of them .... FUCK LRM


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Nov 2 2006, 04:06 PM~6493726
> *i didn't say protest anything, but i don't feel we should have to settle for a bullshit show like the showdown. for one- they are going to throw the bullshit in our face about you need to place at one of our judged shows so you can show in vegas, witch is bullshit. when is the last time you have been to the showdown, i would say it is far from a lowrider show, but cce gives the magazine money, so in turn the magazine helps cce out by doing away with all the other midwest shows, so cce gets a bigger turnout. but the show still sucks and be real, if you live in apart of the country they don't support, are you going to keep giving in. i will be the first to say i like going to LOWRIDER MAGAZINE shows, but the showdown is far from it. I guess what i'm saying is I'M NOT GOING TO SUPPORT SOME HALF-ASS SHIT, if they are not going to give a real show out here in the midwest then FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.  have a nice day
> *


ok ok lol, relax lol  , the last time i was at showdown was last year, and yea it needed alot more lowriders there to be considered a replacement for indy, but at this point bro, majestics-individuals picnic and ss is about all we got.

did anyone ahppen to notice this months DUB mag? they are now featureing car clubs, i like to think because of its x-lowrider magazine people working there (elliot and dick). maybe in the future we can push dub mag into letting our type rides in, they got hella tour going.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 27 2006, 05:46 AM~6454901
> *I can vouch for this.... It was ironic that he was in LRM this past month for pics at the Southern Showdown. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

hahahah SS is not a "LRM" show so im still good 2 years later :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

muda.............................................


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Nobody needs LRM ! A real ryder will ride with them or with out! Hell the road trip and hanging with your homies from out of town is the best part anyways! The Chi Town picnic is still a good place to go and kick it with everybody and, show off what you have done or what it does! More people are gonna want to do something now that thier is no Indy. So I bet the mid west will have more shows/picnics than we have ever had! Im not sweating it we still gonna ride hard in Louisville next year cause we real ryders! we dont need LRM Thats just my two cents! take it or leave it


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 3 2006, 07:01 PM~6497419
> *yeah it sucks and i cant believe they took the shows away, but on the other hand like pinhead red said, now is the time the midwest has to stand up and do shit on our own and i bet the picnics and shows around here will grow with real riders. with that being said i know in detroit are we have the MAJESTICS MEMORIAL WEEKEND PICNIC in MAY, then we SHOW AND GO have our annual picnic last sunday in august for the last 8 years, the MIDWEST SHOWDOWN in the beginning of august, O.C., CITY LIMITS, then the LOW 4 LIFE SHOW in september for the last 8 or 9 years. we all still have shit to do, we just all have to stick together  and do what we do. oh yeah my post is based on the last page because i was too lazy to read the first 12 pages :biggrin:
> *


I did the same thing! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah it sucks and i cant believe they took the shows away, but on the other hand like pinhead red said, now is the time the midwest has to stand up and do shit on our own and i bet the picnics and shows around here will grow with real riders. with that being said i know in detroit are we have the MAJESTICS MEMORIAL WEEKEND PICNIC in MAY, then we SHOW AND GO have our annual picnic last sunday in august for the last 8 years, the MIDWEST SHOWDOWN in the beginning of august, O.C., CITY LIMITS, then the LOW 4 LIFE SHOW in september for the last 8 or 9 years. we all still have shit to do, we just all have to stick together and do what we do. oh yeah my post is based on the last page because i was too lazy to read the first 12 pages :biggrin:


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

LIKE ALWAYS, LAZY


DOES SEEM TO BE GETTING STRONGER IN MICHIGAN I AGREE. NEXT YEAR ONLY BRINGS BETTER THINGS.


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

now thts a name i never expected to see..... pickle. kewl but wierd.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 3 2006, 10:15 PM~6497679
> *now thts a name i never expected to see..... pickle.  kewl but wierd.
> *


SHIT I HAD FRIED PICKLES LAST NIGHT


----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)




----------



## pickle (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by back yard boogie_@Nov 3 2006, 10:15 PM~6497679
> *now thts a name i never expected to see..... pickle.  kewl but wierd.
> *


thats me :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Nov 3 2006, 09:01 PM~6497419
> *yeah it sucks and i cant believe they took the shows away, but on the other hand like pinhead red said, now is the time the midwest has to stand up and do shit on our own and i bet the picnics and shows around here will grow with real riders. with that being said i know in detroit are we have the MAJESTICS MEMORIAL WEEKEND PICNIC in MAY, then we SHOW AND GO have our annual picnic last sunday in august for the last 8 years, the MIDWEST SHOWDOWN in the beginning of august, O.C., CITY LIMITS, then the LOW 4 LIFE SHOW in september for the last 8 or 9 years. we all still have shit to do, we just all have to stick together  and do what we do. oh yeah my post is based on the last page because i was too lazy to read the first 12 pages :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the Westside Lowriders Picnic Jimmy!


----------



## back yard boogie (Oct 31, 2006)

yeo, kewl

but you gotta love a good
back yard boogie!!!


----------

